# THC SWAP MEET, Sunday March 29th



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2009)

*The 80's are back!!!!* At Trail Head Cyclery's 7th Annual Spring Swap Meet

That's right folks, we're pulling up our socks and donning the neon again! Swap Meet Madness is here! It is time to get some cash for those stock wheels. Or that saddle you decided should go to hell? Sell it. The stock handlebar & stem poking out of a box in your garage? Sell it. Oh, man, I need an 8speed cassette. Find it. My girl should have a cute old cruiser. Find it. Looking for an old 3-speed Bendix wheel? I've seen 'em before...:aureola: 

View attachment 159288
View attachment 159289
View attachment 159290
View attachment 159291


Here are the basic details;

What: Bike Swap Meet, need we say more? If it's related to bikes, come sell it or look for it, cheap!
Where: Corner of Union & Camden Avenues, under the Merry-Go-Round at the Cambrian Park Plaza. (San Jose/Los Gatos for you outatowners )
When: Sunday March 29th, Late for the regular swap crowd, effing early for the rest of us Set up starts at 7am,  Buying starts at 8am, usually done by 1pm.
Why: We love the 80's. And we have dated new stuff to un-load cheap. We know you do too. :23: 
Who: Everybody is welcome. Old school, new school, never finished school, party school... 
Green: FREE for all buyers!! Sellers pay $20 per vehicle. Huge spaces to spread out all that stuff.  

This Swap is really fun, and now that we are back on the corner we will have Great drive by visability!!! Rumor has it that ROLLER GIRL is coming back for this event. Nice.

No reservations, just show up when you want. We'll collect seller's fees after things are in full swing. 

OUR NEW SHOP IS OPEN, so come on in and check our our new digs! Storewide savings as well, so the deals are great inside and out :cornut: 

Frequent questions;
Q: What if just have a frame to sell. Do I have to rent a space?
A: :nonod: Strap that thing to your back and cruise the swap free. :thumbsup: 

Q: What if I only have a few items and can't carry them or don't want to?
A: Find a buddy to share a vehicle/booth. That way you can split the $20 and take turns selling & shopping. 

Q: How early can I start setting up?
A: OK, you guys kill me. 7am    (5am set up guy? You know who you are. Park where you want to set up, but wait until we get there to be sure that space is valid, thanks man)

Q: How long does it last?
A: Short answer, all day. Really? Usually it's tapered out by noon and done by 2pm. We will keep our booth rocking until we close at 6.

Q: Is there food nearby?
A: :yesnod: Hell yea. Walking distance; Heartbeat Cafe, Sunny's Donuts, Le Boulager, Peet's, Jamba Juice, Chipotle, Burrito Factory, Armadillo Willies, Togos, Round Table, Carl's Junior, Chinese, Indian, Italian, the list goes on and on. 

Q: Is there money nearby?
A: :yesnod: Oh yea. B of A is next to our shop, Bank of the West is in our way and there's a Lucky accross the street.

That's it folks. The easiest, cheapest swap meet ever now in its 7th year! Hope to see you all here.


Here's the link to our SWAP MEET page at the website: http://www.trailheadcyclery.com/swapmeet1/index.html


Lars Thomsen
Trail Head Cyclery
14390 Union Ave
San Jose, CA 95124
408-369-9666
www.trailheadcyclery.com


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

dude, how the hack does my Ritchey carbon fork ended up in your pictures? hmmm

hey you mentioned you've some 80's stuff you want to unload? I'm looking to build up my ALAN frameset (produced in the 80's with 126 spacing), hope you've all the parts I need.

see you there....

Kwan


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2009)

*Not your fork anymore, I guess...*



Kwantani said:


> dude, how the hack does my Ritchey carbon fork ended up in your pictures? hmmm
> 
> Whaaaa haaa haa ha. That's funny shiet. I dunno, mabey lots of those things are being offed? Dang, that's funny.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

*lady pirate is wayyyyy hot...*

Yeah, dude, I checked out some of those photos on your site....
Like that lady pirate, hmmm she's like way hoooooot dude!
like... Is she going be here this time?

on a 2nd thought.... suggest you bring in a few more hottie pirates!! I guarantee you will double the swap traffic!

later dude...

[Man, did you check out some of those photos on my site?]


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow, all those trips to Beverages & More, and not once had I ever noticed there was a bicycle shop there?!?!? I’ll have to check out the swap meet.


----------

